# Asnen



## klumpi (16. März 2014)

Hallo wir fahren im September zum Asnen auf die Insel Borgön.
Dar wir das erste mal auf dem Asnen sind, suche ich eine Tiefenkarte vom See,oder Karte für mein hdi7. Und natürlich bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.

gruß Ralf


----------



## Schwedenangler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Moin Ralf , 

wann bist du im Setember oben und bei wem bist du auf Borgön untergebracht ?
Meld dich mal er PN .Bin auch im Setember oben !

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Heini85 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Ich bin ebenfalls im September am Asnen.
Zum ersten Mal übrigens.
Wo findet man denn eine Tiefenkarte? Im Netz hab ich schon so gut wie alles durch


----------



## arcidosso (17. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Hej, Asnen-Fans, 

 ihr benötigt keine Tiefenkarte. Der See ist durchschnittlich 3m tief, die tiefsten Stellen erreichen 13m ( einige wenige). Ansonsten Untiefen über Untiefen, d.h. z.B. 4m , direkt danach 0,50m, direkt danach 3,50m. Dementsprechend gibt es auch keinen direkten Hot Spot, nur Flächen, die eben fängiger sind als andere. Man benötigt zwingend ein Echolot  um Untiefen frühzeitig zu erkennen. Eine Alternative für das Echolot sind mehrere Motorschrauben zum Wechseln. Der Vermieter wird so fluchen, dass ihr auch schwedisch versteht. 
 Ansonsten nehmt das Material mit, dass ihr auch hier benutzt. Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr, denn die Währung für den  Asnengott  sind Wobbler. Er läßt sich übrigens gut bezahlen. Wer clever ist, schleppt mit Köderfischen. Diese sind ebenso fängig, aber finanziell wesentlich billiger.
 Mein Besuch dort wird im Juni und September sein. 

 Viel Spaß#h


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

@ Heini85 du bekommst eine Tiefenkarte/ Seekarte normalerweise bei deinem Vermieter.Ansonsten in Urshult im Baumarkt fragen. Die haben auch eine Angelabteilung .Das kleine Angelgeschäft im Ort gibt es leider nicht mehr  .

@ arcidosso ich finde die Karte gerade am Åsnen sehr wichtig , gibt sie doch eine gute Übersicht über den See.
Man fängt nicht an jeder Kante gleich gut .Ich habe mit den Jahren die ich nun schon dort hin fahre festgestellt , dass ich einige Ecken und Bereiche gar nicht anfahren brauche !!
Wichtig sind die tieferen Bereiche ( unter 3-5 Meter ).
Wenn du einen guten Vermieter hast , hat er seine Motoren längst mit einem " Schraubenschutz " ausgestattet.So ist es eigentlich unmöglich noch eine Schraube " zu himmeln "  , denn " Steinkontakt " zu vermeiden ist am Åsnen quasi unmöglich  !
Einen hohen Wobblerverbrauch habe ich eigentlich auch nicht.Ich verliere maximal 1-2 Wobbler pro Angelurlaub . Wenn man hängt einfach entgegengesetzt zurückfahren und in der Regel löst man den Hänger umgehend.

Gruß    Ralf


----------



## Heini85 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Super, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich möchte ja so gut vorbereitet wie möglich auf die erste Schwedentour fahren.

Könnt ihr mir evt. auch was über unsere Lage am See verraten?
Ist das Vll.ein super Revier oder vll. auch tote Hose?
Womöglich noch total überlaufen?

http://www.traum-ferienwohnungen.de/50837.htm


----------



## arcidosso (18. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Ist schon richtig, eine Karte ist niemals verkehrt. In Urshult bei "Lindgren/ jetzt Bolist" ist diese jederzeit vorhanden". Es ist keine topographische Karte, zeigt aber die tieferen Bereiche gut auf. Dein Ferienhaus liegt an der Westseite, d.h. ein riesiges Wasserbecken muss erlernt werden. Natürlich ist es windanfällig, dies gilt aber für den ganzen See.  Dementsprechend zeigt die angelegte Schwimmweste den verantwortungsvollen Angler. Weitere Tipps sind die Nutzung eines übergroßen gummierten Keschers. Dazu kommt der Hinweis auf stärkere Wirbel. Ach ja, ein Wobblerretter -selbstgemacht - spart Geld.  
 Nur ein kleiner Hinweis : Ich bin seit den 90er Jahren am Asnen und kenne diesen Riesensee immer noch nicht in seiner Gesamtheit. Ich bin froh, dass ich meinen vertrauten Bereich ohne Kompass befahren kann. Ansonsten, immer die Augen offen halten, sonst verpasst man die Heimfahrt. Hunderte von Inseln sehen ab einer gewissen Entfernung wie ein Landstrich aus ... 
 Trotzdem, ihr werdet  mit Sicherheit ein Traumurlaub haben. 
 Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Ja da hast du recht , auch nach Jahren kennt man diesen riesigen See nicht auswendig. Auch uns ist es im letzten Jahr passiert das wir die richtige Route für die Rückfahrt verpasst haben |uhoh: . War wirklich so das auf einmal bei schlechtem Wetter alle Inseln gleich aussahen !! Unsere Kollegen haben sich schon Sorgen gemacht ! Also schön langsam am Ufer lang bis wir uns wieder auskannten  :q !
Ich fahre in diesem Jahr bereits zum siebten Mal an den See und freue mich bei jedem mal wieder aufs Neue.

Gruß  Ralf  |wavey:


----------



## schevhoetter (19. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Hallo,

wie ich das so sehe, wird im September am Asnen richtig was los sein.
Ich fahre mit 2 Jugendlichen in der ersten Oktoberwoche zum ersten mal für eine Woche nach Schweden, und wir haben unser Domizil auch auf der Insel Borgön.
Wir sind natürlich auch für jeden Tip für die Gegend um Börgon dankbar. Zielfisch ist natürlich der Hecht. Wir haben uns 2 Boote mit jeweils einem Motor gemietet. Wir werden u.a. dem Schleppfischen nachgehen. Sind die extrem wechselnden Wassertiefen (von flach auf ganz flach) da um Borgön auch vorhanden bzw. gibt es in diesem Gebiet auch tiefere Wasserbereiche (>6m).
Ich hoffe das Wetter ist im Oktober nicht zu windig, damit wir auch jederzeit nach Lust und Laune rausfahren können. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Dank und Gruß,
Günter


----------



## arcidosso (19. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Der Oktober ist am Asnen ein toller Monat, wenn das Wetter mitspielt... was es oftmals nicht macht. Regen, Starkwind, Sonne, alles dabei .Sonnenschutzmittel kann man getrost zu Hause lassen, zu warm ist es auch nicht mehr. Man muss jede Gelegenheit nutzen um rauszufahren . Aber ... , draussen kann es sich ganz schnell ändern.  D.h. immer warme Sache anziehen und eine Regenhaut mitnehmen. Zum Fischen: Borgön liegt im ostwärtigen Teil des Sees mit einer langen Wasserzone von 7m plus. Diese Zone ist wirklich fischreich und über die Seekarte leicht zu lokalisieren. Taucht am Horizont eine schwarze Wand auf, dann ... ab in die Hütte. Die Wellen erreichen locker 1m-Höhe und sind gefährlich.
 Die Technik des Schleppens ist gleich dem unserem. Mitteltiefe Wobbler plus blinkern, da geht schon was. 
 Ach ja, denkt an Schwimmwesten. 

 Petri Heil, Udo +:a


----------



## schevhoetter (19. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Der Oktober ist am Asnen ein toller Monat, wenn das Wetter mitspielt... was es oftmals nicht macht. Regen, Starkwind, Sonne, alles dabei .Sonnenschutzmittel kann man getrost zu Hause lassen, zu warm ist es auch nicht mehr. Man muss jede Gelegenheit nutzen um rauszufahren . Aber ... , draussen kann es sich ganz schnell ändern.  D.h. immer warme Sache anziehen und eine Regenhaut mitnehmen. Zum Fischen: Borgön liegt im ostwärtigen Teil des Sees mit einer langen Wasserzone von 7m plus. Diese Zone ist wirklich fischreich und über die Seekarte leicht zu lokalisieren. Taucht am Horizont eine schwarze Wand auf, dann ... ab in die Hütte. Die Wellen erreichen locker 1m-Höhe und sind gefährlich.
> Die Technik des Schleppens ist gleich dem unserem. Mitteltiefe Wobbler plus blinkern, da geht schon was.
> Ach ja, denkt an Schwimmwesten.
> 
> Petri Heil, Udo +:a




Danke Udo,

das sind ja schon mal gute Info´s. Schwimwesten einpacken habe ich bereits auf der to do Liste stehen. Das Wetter muss halt passen, aber das ist ja bei uns im Oktober auch nicht anders, nur das es sich am Asnen schneller ändern kann.

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Kalle vom Asnen (19. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Hallo an alle,
Habe mich gerade hier erst registriert um mögliche, eventuell interessante Beiträge z.B. zum Åsnen hier einstellen zu können.
Ich bin im fortgeschrittenen Alter, angle seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr und wir haben ein Anwesen im Großraum Torne (nordwestlicher Bereich des Åsnen), welches wir regelmäßig zu mehreren Urlauben im Jahr nutzen. Dadurch hatte ich die Gelegenheit den Åsnen und einige seiner Gegebenheiten einwenig kennenzulernen. Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt: Den See total kenne ich immer noch nicht - dafür ist er viel zu groß und viel zu vielfältig!
Und trotzdem könnte ich schon ein sehr umfangreiches Buch über ihn, die dortige Natur, das Angeln mit tollen und nicht so tollen Erlebnissen und den dort lebenden, freundlichen und offenen Menschen schreiben.
Gern werde ich hier in nächter Zeit einige Tipps aus meinen Erfahrungen bezüglich des Åsnen einstellen.
Nun Borgön liegt im nördlichen Bereich des Åsnen, nordöstlich der Insel Sirkön und ist mit dieser über eine Brücke verbunden. Nordwestlich liegt die Insel Kläcklingen. Um die Insel Borgön herum, insbesondere im Nordwesten gibt es Untiefen mit sogenannten Klunkern (Steinen) bis kurz unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Die max. Wassertiefe direkt um Borgön herum beträgt ca. 3m. Das Wasser des Åsnen ist auf Grund umliegender Moore und des hohen Eisengehalts von der Farbe her bräunlich und macht es schwer diese Hindernisse rechtzeitig genug zu erkennen. Deshalb langsam und vorausschauend mit dem Boot fahren, unbedingt Rettungswesten benutzen, Propellerschutz wenn möglich benutzen, Ersatzscherstifte für Schraube bereithalten, an Ersatzschraube denken. Dies gilt allerdings für den gesamten Åsnen, insbesondere in der warmen Jahreszeit. Dann kann der Wasserstand schon mal 0,5 - 0,7 m niedriger sein.
Nördlich von Borgön (ca. 600m) beginnt bereits eine tiefere Zone mit bis zu ca. 9m Tiefe. Diese Zone mit einer Breite ca. 200 - max. 600m zieht sich über eine Länge von ca. 3,6km Richtung Norden (von dem Inselchen Örnholmen bis ca. auf die Höhe des Inselchens Boaholm). Hier gilt es die Ränder dieser Zone zu finden und mit den gewünschten Angelmethoden abzutasten. Diese Daten habe ich aus einer Karte (Karta över Åsnenområdet) entnommen und um die ermittelten Daten meines Echolotes ergänzt. Diese Karte ist *keine* spezifische Gewässerkarte wie wir sie uns vielleicht vorstellen sondern eine Karte die das Åsnengebiet von der touristischen Seite her darstellt. Sie beinhaltet aber auch schon die Darstellung einiger tieferer Stellen im Åsnen. Bekommen kann man sie in Geschäften, an Tankstellen und auf jeden Fall in den Touristbüros für wenige Kronen. Eine typische Gewässerkarte, auch als Grundlage für Echolote gibt es meines Wissens nicht (auch nicht bei den Fa. Navionics, etc.). 
Meine bevorzugte Angelart ist das Fischen mit Köderfischen und das Spinnfischen. Natürlich kommen auch andere Angelarten bei mir zum Einsatz.
So nun werde ich für heute erst einmal Feierabend machen und hoffe, dass ich dem ein oder anderen von Euch mit meinen Ausführungen dienen und die Vorfreude auf den Angelurlaub in Schweden zumindest aufrecht erhalten konnte.
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal am oder auf dem Åsnen.

Petri Heil
Kalle


----------



## klumpi (21. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Danke für die info Kalle vom Asnen.....#6#6


----------



## Kalle vom Asnen (26. März 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Hallo an Alle,

Hier nun mal meine Antwort (einfach nur mal zum schmunzeln) auf eine Private Nachricht die ich erhielt bezüglich Swimbaits und Köderfisch.

Hallo .......,

Swimbaits waren mir bisher noch kein Begriff. Habe gegoogelt und wurde  fündig. Habe diese Teile auch schon im Laden gesehen - aber auch nur  gesehen und gedacht: "Wat dat nich alles gibt - und zu welchem Preis!?"
Habe mich zum Kauf eines solchen durch Deinen Hinweis verleiten lassen  und mir gleich mal einen Versuch am Wasser vom Steg aus geleistet um mal  zu sehen wie das Teil so arbeitet. Meine bisherigen Schlußfolgerungen: 
*Positiv:
*- Aussehen ist teilweise "natürlicher" als das Vorbild. 
- Lässt sich verhältnismäßig gut Werfen und führen
- einfaches Einhängen am Vorfach
- man bekommt keine "Stinkefinger" wie beim   
  Köderfisch
- ein mögliche Alternative in überwobbelten oder 
    überblinkerten Gewässern könnte der Swimbait 
    durchaus neben dem Köderfisch sein.

*Negativ:*
- unnatürlich schlängelnde Bewegung (kommt sonst 
    nur beim Aal und wenigen anderen Fischen vor)
- sobald man die Schnureinholung unterbricht sinkt 
    er zu Boden und liegt dort vor sich hin
- Kann nicht in einer bestimmten Höhe im Stand 
    gehalten werden
- riecht nicht natürlich nach Fisch
- schmeckt nicht natürlich nach Fisch
- symbolisiert kein krankes geschwächtes den 
    Raubfisch besonders interessierendes leichtes 
    Opfer - sondern eher einen sehr 
    munteren "hyperaktiven" Zappelphilipp. Also eher 
    eine gesunde und damit nicht so leicht zu 
    erwischende mögliche Beute. Aber ist ja klar: 
    "Raubfische drehen sich weg oder hauen ab und 
    denken: "Igittegit, ein kranker und eventuell bald 
    sterbender Kollege - das ist *kein* willkommenes 
    Opfer für mich!" Sorry muss gerade selber über 
    meine geistigen Ergüsse lachen.
- Anschaffungskosten sehr hoch (Verhältnis von 
    Anschaffungskosten zum Nutzen für den Angler 
    konnte ich noch nicht prüfen). Für den Hersteller 
    ist es mit Sicherheit ein wirtschaftlicher Nutzen.

Nun vielleicht bin ich ja einwenig "verstrahlt"?! Ich ziehe die  Köderfischvariante vor. Mit ihr kann ich an meinem System bei  entsprechender Köderführung eine kranke, geschwächte oder gar tote Beute  darstellen und so eine leichte Beute den Räubern vorgaukeln.

*positiv:
*- durch Köderfischgrösse kann Einfluss genommen 
    werden auf die Größe der Zielfische - meine   
  persönlichen Fangergebnisse sowie die 
    meiner "Plagiatoren" sprechen eine ziemlich 
    deutliche Sprache. Lach ...
- riecht nach Fisch
- schmeckt nach Fisch

*negativ:


*- zeitaufwendiger (einwenig umständlicher)
- man muß Köderfische haben/fangen
- erfordert wesentlich mehr Feinfühligkeit
- erfordert mehr Geduld
- gibt "Fischstinkefinger" von den Köderfischen

Welche Vor- oder Nachteile für ihn und seine Angelmethode ausschlaggebend sind, muß und kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Übrigens am Åsnen gibt es für mich nur *besondere *Angelausflüge!!!!

Zum einen die mit den tollen Angelerlebnissen und -erfolgen
und zum anderen die, bei denen mich die Fische ungestört und ohne mich abzulenken die Natur genießen lassen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir noch einen schönen Abend

Kalle


----------



## klumpi (4. April 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Schön geschrieben Kalle..#6


----------



## Alexander 88 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Haben die September Fahrer jetzt Fisch bekommen


----------



## Alexander 88 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Ich fahre auch seid über zehn Jahren auf den Åsnen. Bin eigentlich immer nähe der Halbinsel Frösön nahe Urshult. War im Sommer schon ne Woche da und werd jetzt Mitte Oktober wieder hin fahren. Hat da jemand schon gute Erfahrungen auf große Hechte gemacht oder sollte ich mal lieber den nördlichen Teil des Sees anfahren ?


----------



## schevhoetter (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Hallo Asnenangler,

wir sind gestern zurück vom Asnen.
Kurze Zusammenfassung, und der Ausdruck muß erlaubt sein "einfach geil".
Wir waren nur eine Woche dort und hatten 6 Tage Zeit den Asnen zu befischen. Schleppangeln in größeren Tiefen zw. 6-9m war angesagt, und wir hatten keine Erfahrung mit so großen Gewässer und im Umgang mit Verbrennungsmotoren. Mein Hausgewässer hat gerade mal 50ha, den ich gemütlich mit einem E-Motor befahren kann.
Leider war der Wind sehr stark und manchmal auch stürmisch, was die Angelei grenzwertig und manchmal auch unmöglich machte. 
Trotzdem an den ersten Tagen galt es, den See mit seinen Eigenheiten kennenzulernen. Dabei waren wir von den vielen Bojen überrascht, die wir anfangs nicht zuordnen konnten. Leider mußten wir schnell feststellen, dass sie z.T. Stellnetze markierten, die uns einige Hänger und z.T. auch Abrisse bescherrten. Leider wurden mit der Zeit immer mehr Stellnetze ausgelegt, was unsere Bewegungsfreiheit deutlich eingrenzte.
Die Stellnetze werden wohl nur im Herbst ausgelegt, und dienen dem Abfischen von Zander. Wobei der Fischer sich auch daran halten muß, Zander über 70cm wieder zurückzusetzen. So wurde es uns zumindest berichtet.
Nun zum Fische fangen:
Wir haben sämtl. Schleppköder von langen schlanken Wobblern, Gummifischen sowie Köderfischen, die wir vom Steg aus fangen konnten, ausprobiert. Zweidrittel der Fische haben wir mit einen schweren, dicken und 23cm langen Gummifisch gefangen. Er fing Zander von 50cm aufwärts sowie Hechte. Ein 67er Hecht hatte den Köder sogar komplett inhaliert, so dass lediglich die Spitzen der Schwanzflossen aus dem Maul schauten. 

Kleine Köderfische zw. 10-12cm am System wurde auch schnell verspeist, und brachten uns einen 87er Hecht. Leider konnten wir nur 2 Köderfische dieser Größe fangen. Alle anderen Köderfische waren deutlich größer und brachten uns bis auf einen Biss keinen Fisch. Hier sei bemerkt, dass die kl. KöFi`s für das Anglerauge ein deutlich besseres Laufverhalten zeigten.

Gefangen haben wir insgesamt 15 Hechte und 12 Zander, alles geschleppt. Für uns eine sehr zufriedenstellende Ausbeute. Wobei die benachbarten und erfahrenen Asnen-Angler über vergleichsweise schlechte Fangquoten klagten.
Die größten Hechte waren 93, 87 und 80cm. Die größten Zander 83, 74 und 73cm. Wobei der größte Zander stolze 11 Pfund auf die Waage brachte.
Bereits am ersten Tag hatten wir einen Monster-Fisch an der Leine, den wir nach fefühlten 15Minuten durch Schnurbruch leider verloren. Meine Kollege, der den Fisch an der Leine hatte, hatte sich vor unsrer Tour von einem erfahrenen Asnen-Angler beraten lassen, und bei Ihm eine Schlepprute mit einem WG bis 80gr und eine Baitcasterrolle mit 12er PowerPro erworben. Die Schnurstärke wurde vom Verkäufer als ausreichend bewertet und hat den Vorteil, dass man mit einer dünneren Schnur die Köder tiefer schleppen kann. Mag alles richtig sein, und für Hechte bis zu einem Meter ausreichend sein. Jedoch muß man immer mit kapitalen Fischen rechnen, deshalb fährt man u.a. auch zum Asnen, und damit war das Tackle völlig überfordert.
Wir konnten zu keiner Zeit wirklich Druck auf dem Fisch ausüben. Der Fisch bestimmte, wo es lang ging. Leider haben wir den Fisch nicht sehen können. Da aber keine Welse im See sind, muß es wohl ein wirklich kapitaler Hecht gewesen sein.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich mit einem anderen erfahrenen Asnen-Angler unterhalten und er sagte mir, dass es auch ein kapitaler Zander gewesen sein kann. Er hat nachweislich mal eine 96er Zander von 19Pfund aus dem Asnen gezogen.
Uns bleibt nur die Spekulation und ein schöner Drill ohne Happy End.

Vom Land selber haben wir leider nicht sehr viel gesehen, da wir nur mit dem Angeln beschäftigt waren.

Letztendlich haben wir viel an Erfahrung gewonnen, eine Menge Spaß gehabt und werden sicherlich im nächsten Jahr, vllt. zu einer anderen jahrezeit den Asnen wieder besuchen.

Der heftige Wind im Oktober, die frühe Dämmerung (um 19.00Uhr war es dunkel und im Dunklen haben wir nichts gefangen) und die vielen Stellnetze sind Argumente im Oktober nicht hinzufahren.

Die beste Beisszeit war immer die Dämmerung. Hier haben wir immer Fisch und alle größeren Zander gefangen.
Auffallend war noch, dass die meisten Angler auf dem See dem Vertikalangeln nachgingen. Die Boote hatten i.d. R. eine etwas höhere Stückzahl an Fisch (Zander, Barsch) jedoch hatten wir die deutlich größeren Fische.

Erkenntnisse: dicke Schnur, stabile Ruten, Schwimmwesten, Boote mit 2 Mann besetzen und Echolot absolute Pflicht. Im Herbst große Köder verwenden. Beste Lauftiefe 5m.
Aber auch hier springen die Fische nicht ins Boot, sondern man muß sie sich erarbeiten.

Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Toller und interessanter Bericht, danke! Davon kann ich vieles bestätigen, da wir auch wieder zurück sind. Ein Bericht folgt natürlich noch.

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asnen*

Hey , Danke für den schönen Bericht :m !
Hört sich doch alles in allem gut an . Uns ging es damals beim ersten Besuch am Åsnen auch nicht viel anders. Wenn man dann mal das Gewässer etwas besser kennen gelernt hat wird das schon besser.

Gruss Ralf


----------

